# African chupacabras!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The Ministry of Enviroment and Tourism has called off the search for a mysterious animal that has been killing livestock in the Okakarara area. The animal last Tuesday killed three sheep before it killed a calf the next day. The beast, which is causing terror in the area, only ate the left eye of the calf, the heart, kidneys and sucked blood.

Sackey Tjitemba, a game warden at Okakarara said the search team on Sunday conducted the last search and will wait for new developments before resuming the hunt.

Tjitemba told New Era yesterday that although he did not see the animal, he is puzzled by the way the beast behaves.

"This is definitely not a natural animal because its behaviour and tracks are strange."

He noted that the tracks look like the heel of a foot and it is difficult to trace it because it covers over five meters with a single jump. The officer said they last saw the strange tracks last Thursday and the recent rains have been making the search difficult. He warned residents not to hunt the animal, as it appears deadly, given the way it killed the calf. He also advised residents not to move at night and to be on the lookout.

Tjitemba said his office was advised by a resident of Opuwo, Paulus Mahua who claimed they had a similar encounter with the strange animal in Angola some four years ago. Mahua told New Era that he saw the yellow-greyish creature in Angola. The resident from the Kunene said the animal is the size of a small foal.

"You will think it is a hyena but on closer inspection, you will see that it has very strong teeth like a lion." He added that the animal prefers to eat soft organs such as the heart, lungs, kidneys and eyes.


"The animal can attack human beings and on human beings it prefers nostrils, male and female genitals and buttocks." Mahua warned that the animal could not be killed by anybody. "This animal is very dangerous and quick and you will be lucky if you see it and it does not kill you."

He said the only way to get rid of the animal is to call in traditional doctors who would send it to another area.



 That's the best they could come up with? A witch doctor, to send it somewhere else?!?


----------

